# Diesel Ryder - Grow



## smartmonkey777 (Apr 29, 2008)

hello i got my 10 diesel ryder beans from the good doc last week and just tossed them into the good ole paper towel at about 11pmn now the fun begins !

im a bit worried though as my new house still has yet to be completed ! an i have no " official grow room " as of yet but it will get done before it really matters. 

i will be using my 600w mh/hps 
dirt in 4l/1gallon pots 
instant nute ( if needed ) 

id love if people put there input as to any thing they know about diesel ryder here.

my main goal here is to breed for a shit ton of seed. and some smoke (1st round ) second is to get a perpetual harvest. 

will try and post pics as i usually take a ton of pics but i have dial up so bear with me i hate to wait............ alot!

LOVE TO HEAR FOLKS INPUT ON THIS STRAIN !


----------



## smartmonkey777 (Apr 29, 2008)

so what should i do for nutes for this strain my idea was to wait for 2 weeks ( they shoud be pretty big by then like at least 6 inches ) of veg mabey 3 then give 1 drop (reccomended 8 drops every 7-14 days ) for the first feed then 2 drops a week later then 3 till i hit 4 then flush for harvest. 
any ideas here ? 

remember the first go is to get as many seeds as possible so the buds are just a bonus !


----------



## smartmonkey777 (Apr 30, 2008)

well good so far 7 of 10 germed within 24 hours. planted all 10 in my soil mix because the other seeds look like there about ready to germ.!

one bean i had was like a mega bean lol it was about 2x norm wonder what ill get from it. lol 

p.s. feel free to post here on questions as long as related to this grow/ diesel ryder strain! .


----------



## smartmonkey777 (Apr 30, 2008)

oh yea lol when i said dirt up above i meant my soil mix i have 2 basic types 

currently using 
1/2 pearlite
1/2 topsoil 
ph adjustment if needed 

organic mix 
1/2 pearlite 
1/4 worm poo
1/4 topsoil 
ph adjustment if needed 

K.I.S.S 

i like the consistant results .


----------



## TonsOfFun (Apr 30, 2008)

I have started growing diesel ryder as well. They sprouted last Thursday and Friday. I am currently growing 4. I will have to take and post some pics later, but I was wondering how far along you are with the grow? 2 of mine have their first 4 real leaves with many little ones showing up now too. The other 2 have their two first real leaves and then the next two leaves that are coming out are a little crazy looking. Very skinny and just strange looking. One is worse than the other. Have you had this problem? I know I have read sometimes that these lowryder crosses can be a little wild.

For soil I am using a 50/50 blend of Fox farm Ocean Forest and Light warrior. For nutes I am going to use the Fox Farm line as well. I watered my babies for the first time last night and also fed them a very week feeding of Fox Farm Big Bloom. From what I read, it can help root development and will not burn the plants. It definitely did not burn them and they are looking great, other than the two crazy leaved ones.


----------



## Bain (Apr 30, 2008)

Sweet! Diesel Ryder. In a few months I'm gunna get me some of that. 

I'm no expert but I'm along for the ride


----------



## joesalamon (Apr 30, 2008)

I got the Fox Farm line of nutes too. They worked great for a friend of mine, and have been doing the job for me so far.

Dont know anything about Diesel Ryder but Ill stick around to watch your grow


----------



## smartmonkey777 (Apr 30, 2008)

cool they are 2 days old lol they havent pop'ed through the dirt yet but all germed in 2 days and7 within 24 hours. so ill start taking pics a soon as the first one pops through the dirt. ( most likley tomorrow or friday thell poke through ! )


----------



## smartmonkey777 (Apr 30, 2008)

TonsOfFun said:


> I have started growing diesel ryder as well. They sprouted last Thursday and Friday. I am currently growing 4. I will have to take and post some pics later, but I was wondering how far along you are with the grow? 2 of mine have their first 4 real leaves with many little ones showing up now too. The other 2 have their two first real leaves and then the next two leaves that are coming out are a little crazy looking. Very skinny and just strange looking. One is worse than the other. Have you had this problem? I know I have read sometimes that these lowryder crosses can be a little wild.
> 
> For soil I am using a 50/50 blend of Fox farm Ocean Forest and Light warrior. For nutes I am going to use the Fox Farm line as well. I watered my babies for the first time last night and also fed them a very week feeding of Fox Farm Big Bloom. From what I read, it can help root development and will not burn the plants. It definitely did not burn them and they are looking great, other than the two crazy leaved ones.


 
nope i havent yet lol they havent sprouted so we will see but please post a pic ill help out if i can i have a few years of experience.

i like to use plain soil i have a bad habbit of over doing things but i have heard fox farm is top notch stuff !

watch out on ferts with lr x s they are very hearty and can go with out nutes till done im planting in 1 gal plastic water jugs.this should be plenty alone but i will be using light nutes after 2 weeks or it looks like the root ball has used up most of the soil .


----------



## smartmonkey777 (Apr 30, 2008)

TonsOfFun said:


> I have started growing diesel ryder as well. They sprouted last Thursday and Friday. I am currently growing 4. I will have to take and post some pics later.


cool so we will be basicly a week apart we should have a informal contest till we get smoke ! 

ill hold you to it on the pics !


----------



## TonsOfFun (May 1, 2008)

Hey SmartMonkey,

I have attached some pics of my babies as of yesterday. So about 5 to 6 days from sprout. They have actually grown quite a bit since yesterday, but i don't have any pics yet. You can see the one with the crazy leaves that i mentioned. It has another set beginning to come out and they look strange too. Not sure what is going on with it.

My plants are also in 1 gallon pots, but this will be a CFL grow. I wish I could go with an HPS; however, with my current living situation, proper ventilation for an HPS would be really tough. I have them under 8 x 1600 lumen 6500k CFLs and 1 2' 2200 lumen T5 for now. I will be upping the number of CFLs to 12 and changing the color of most to soft white when they begin to flower. I will keep the T5 in there too.

Have your plants sprouted yet? How many plants are you growing this go around? I am planning on using 2 of the remaining 6 seeds for breeding.


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2008)

Im also growing diesel ryders and have 5 germed 100% of what i planted. Theres lots of pics in my signiture. Subscribed and good luck every one lol


----------



## kochab (May 1, 2008)

i dont know shit about the autoflowering ones yet but i plan on ordering some seeds when this extra tax $ comes back.
i can give you basic advice though if youll be needing any of that.

ill be watching to see how well ya do, good luck


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 2, 2008)

well good news the spouts are starting to pop. 

i took a pic of the first baby out of the ground !

they are under my 600w digital MH putting out i believe 65,000 lumens (i know the hps bulb puts out 95,000), 
the light is about 3 + feet away..







my place is close to ready cant wait to move !

but there is bad news my dayton fan had siezed up and my timer is some how non functioning. 

i think i fixed the fan it now again seems to work but we shall see, and i placed a bid on a new digital timer hope i win it as i dont want to have to manually control the lights for to long


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 2, 2008)

mr west said:


> Im also growing diesel ryders and have 5 germed 100% of what i planted. Theres lots of pics in my signiture. Subscribed and good luck every one lol


awesome seems like every thing is going perfect with this strain so far...


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 2, 2008)

kochab said:


> i dont know shit about the autoflowering ones yet but i plan on ordering some seeds when this extra tax $ comes back.
> i can give you basic advice though if youll be needing any of that.
> 
> ill be watching to see how well ya do, good luck


if these plants are quality smoke they will earn a valuable place in growing for shure you coud do so many crops in and outdoor with the autoflower plants that otherwise could not be pulled off . 

there are also drawbacks but im not gunna nock on the weed im growing lol


----------



## kindbud16 (May 2, 2008)

yes...
i kno everyone will be mad for me putting this on here
but i need a quick answer

i just planted seedlings
for my indoor grow medium
im using peatmoss and perlite mixed together
then i also added root stimulator 
im feeding them miracle grow all purpose plant food 
i also plan on mixing more nitrogen in with the food to help develope leaves
and then when they go into flowering i plan on adding phospherus to promote
BUD GROWTH sorry i dont kno how to spell lol

IS THIS A GOOD SETUP?
AND CAN SEEDLINGS HAVE ALL THESE NUTRIENTS? OR WILL IT HARM THEM?


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 2, 2008)

TonsOfFun said:


> Hey SmartMonkey,
> 
> I have attached some pics of my babies as of yesterday. So about 5 to 6 days from sprout. They have actually grown quite a bit since yesterday, but i don't have any pics yet. You can see the one with the crazy leaves that i mentioned. It has another set beginning to come out and they look strange too. Not sure what is going on with it.
> 
> ...


your seedlings look good to me nice green no burning.. 

yes they all started to sprout tonight i posted a pic.

im doin 10 this go, and depending on if i get enough girls and a boy id like a sensi and at least a couple hundred seed and id love to feminize a batch but that may have to wait as it is extremly involved.

i actually wish i had some cfls for the sprouts as im just wasting power my bulb and lumens atm lol but it only costs like 35-40 $ a month to run 24/0


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 2, 2008)

kindbud16 said:


> yes...
> i kno everyone will be mad for me putting this on here
> but i need a quick answer
> 
> ...


no i can sterss enough that you will kill them look at what soil i use top soil and pearlite at ph 5.8 that is all you need for your first month !

i use hardly any nutes only when needed or very carefully and my plants get big quick ! just watch..

but seriously this is not the correct place to post crap like this so please dont again !

keep this thread on topic .. my grow lol


----------



## kindbud16 (May 2, 2008)

i dont have to give them more plant food or nothin?
jus top soil a perlite mixed together and water them?
btw thx for your help man


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 2, 2008)

yea and dont over water wait a at leat 3 days between watering dont start ferts till its used most of the soil (this comes from experience to know ) but it wont hurt at allt to wait to week 3-4 to start ferts especially if your new .. ill post pics here of when the roots have used most of the soil if these ryders use up enough lol 

and ph is critical make shure its is between 5.0 and 6.0 i like 5.8 ..

seedlings need almost no nutrients for the frist 2 weeks even the most unfertile soil will carry you through the first 2 weeks..


----------



## kindbud16 (May 2, 2008)

ok thx for ur help man one more quick ? and then im gone
so... can i at least put some root stimulant in there?
or is completely nothing better?


----------



## wackymack (May 2, 2008)

save the male for its pollen to create a nice crazy hybrid


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 2, 2008)

if you follow the directions or if your not shure look it up here as to what your using. i personally have never needed any thing like that to grow a big healty plant. if this is your first grow youd be better off with just plain dirt imho but the choice is yours.


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 2, 2008)

wackymack said:


> save the male for its pollen to create a nice crazy hybrid


for shure brother ! its definitly happening !


----------



## wackymack (May 2, 2008)

im planning on making a pure autoflowering g13,gona cross it wit auto white russian cus its a premeir indi line that has a 22thc so if i back cross for a few generations wit the g13 then i think ill beable to acheive back the true potency of g13 and it will b auto flowering


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 2, 2008)

wackymack said:


> im planning on making a pure autoflowering g13,gona cross it wit auto white russian cus its a premeir indi line that has a 22thc so if i back cross for a few generations wit the g13 then i think ill beable to acheive back the true potency of g13 and it will b auto flowering


wow let me know about that when it happens ! sounds really stoney hahaha
 

diesel ryder is supposed to be 18 % thc if true should be decent smoke with a nice taste and potent smell lol...


----------



## kochab (May 2, 2008)

smartmonkey777 said:


> there are also drawbacks but im not gunna nock on the weed im growing lol


dont knock on it, but those details may help me, and they could help me help you as well.

just something to think about.


----------



## wackymack (May 2, 2008)

hey smart monk ill let u know bout my project

its actually listed as under post breedin

look it up,i stated my goals and ambitions

find it and tell me what u think


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 6, 2008)

well its been about 4 days veg and circumstances forced me to convert to outdoor not a bad thing i guess except ill have to hike to water but not that bad imo i was going to hike up and water today and take some pics but it rained and it should rain in a couple days so atm im letting mother nature take care of my babies as she normally does a kick ass job.. better than i can ever do with every thing perfect! ill probably hike out tomorrow ( if its not raining ) to see how they are doing and take some pics of the babies! 

im actually happy as yeild should be much better. 

so far all but 1 is doing very well and are very healthy..
the 1 runt is just that and should keep growing with little problem.

at this point the only thing i am worried about is being over watered..
theres a 30 % chance of rain pretty much every day in the 10 day. 
if it gets to vicious i can cover them i guess. i should add that they are in containers that are raised and have great drainage.


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 6, 2008)

ok so im really wondering how stinky these babies will actually get since im now outdoors and no benifit of my odor control. i have about a 300-500 foot radius.

this should be just fine just want a second oppinion on it .


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2008)

my diesel ryders are 3 weeks old yesterday, Ive noticed two of them have shown preflowers but as of yet no smell. They say its pungent but all good so far.


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 6, 2008)

mr west said:


> my diesel ryders are 3 weeks old yesterday, Ive noticed two of them have shown preflowers but as of yet no smell. They say its pungent but all good so far.


 most of the time the plants smell good but dont get really stinky for 1-2 weeks after flowers start to show but of course this depends on the strain.


----------



## thejepsonator (May 6, 2008)

heya all i am growing lowryder #2 there good seeds just popped up to day i got one in a pot noodle pot is that okay for it ??? i got ten on the grow and 4 durban poison wich ma durban poison are 3 inch tall at two weeks is that good ??? all the help and tips are neede as i am new grower i am growing outdoors so much help would be gratefull thanks


----------



## wackymack (May 6, 2008)

hey to all who have lowryder2 and its hybrids...they get extremely pungent in there last 6 weeks,i got 3weeks to go and its reekin up my house,and everything is sealed off!!!only got one plant in flowering and its lr2.youll all see who are growing it and its hybrids.it smells really good but such a strong smell,i mean rediculously strong.


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 6, 2008)

wackymack said:


> hey to all who have lowryder2 and its hybrids...they get extremely pungent in there last 6 weeks,i got 3weeks to go and its reekin up my house,and everything is sealed off!!!only got one plant in flowering and its lr2.youll all see who are growing it and its hybrids.it smells really good but such a strong smell,i mean rediculously strong.


lol uh oh.. hehe sounds wonderful but... i have 10 of em not shure how many are girls/boys you think they will be ok with the room i have ? i have grown some plants that smell up "a whole valley" like you caught a skunk and tied him up and beat him every day.. 

on another subject i treid to take pics but i got there and took 1 blurry pic and the cam ran out of battries lol ;( ill look in the shop to see if i have some more and ill take pics, if not ill have to buy some in the next couple days.


----------



## wackymack (May 6, 2008)

keep the males for there pollen.u might have a problem on ur hands,u prob will get like 5 girls that will reek and reek.


----------



## pitbill (May 6, 2008)

I agree with wackymac- my whole garage smells like a skunks in it- and thats only one plant

PB


----------



## smartmonkey777 (May 6, 2008)

wackymack said:


> keep the males for there pollen.u might have a problem on ur hands,u prob will get like 5 girls that will reek and reek.


oh the male i will for shure i need seed.. but with my luck ill get 8 girls and 2 boys.. haha 

last grow i had 32 babies and 2 were boys 30 girls i grew to many expecting more boys and had to cull some girls .. made me cry

i live in a rural area and theres skunks every where and lots of room on private property so we shall see : D


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 8, 2008)

i just ordered som lr diesel im really exited. the thing is im growin outside not inside? should this be a problem? any tips or suggestions?


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 8, 2008)

the lowryder diesel looks like its gunna be some good smoke. i cant really find to much grow info on them


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 9, 2008)

how are the plants doin monkey? ima bout to grow the same real nervous. interesteto see how others are doin.


----------



## keeron (May 14, 2008)

Gd luck with your grow its gd to know someones at the exact same stage as me growing the same strain... Hope all goes well"!


----------



## Bain (May 14, 2008)

pics! pics!


----------



## 2hiegh4u (May 14, 2008)

i havent started yet i should be getting them in any day now


----------



## thejepsonator (May 17, 2008)

hello fellow stoners i got six lowryders #2 about 2 weeks old now are they any good also i got 1 swiss miss and 4 durban poison am growing outside in shitty britain any tips would be nice and i will be putting pics up soon 

many thanks


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> hello fellow stoners i got six lowryders #2 about 2 weeks old now are they any good also i got 1 swiss miss and 4 durban poison am growing outside in shitty britain any tips would be nice and i will be putting pics up soon
> 
> many thanks


move to spain lol


----------



## thejepsonator (May 18, 2008)

like i said i need as much help as poss please ppl


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2008)

its hard for ppl to help u cuz we're wanting pics so we can compare to what we have seen. Might be a good idea to invest in some lights and give those plants the best start in life. We dont really get enough sun in good old blighty. Unless they are seeds that finish in a weeek, english weathers gonna be crap for them lol.


----------



## thejepsonator (May 18, 2008)

ok man i dont really know what lights too get i tried b&q and like and like aqautic lights and that but whats thebest ones too get i will put some pics on tonight or tomoro but from what they look like too me there doing well outside andmy lowryders are automatic so they should be ok right ???

many thanks


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2008)

get urself to the local hydro shop itll cost ya bout 80/90 quid but well worth it. I would recomend a 400w high pressure sodium, thatll do u about 6 plants really well and will pay for itself in no time. my l;ast crop bought me a new light for my veg room and all the nutriats im gonna use on the next grow. with cash and weed to spare i only grew 4 plants.


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2008)

from what they look like too me there doing well outside andmy lowryders are automatic so they should be ok right ???

many thanks[/quote]
yeah they will be ok as long as we dont have a summer like last year lol. First grows are good for learning how they grow and whats needed. Im sure after ur first crop urll be saying to your self i" I can do better next time".
Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

i got pics on a phone card but i cant upload the bastard things any ideas ?


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2008)

can ur fone email the pics to ur pc?


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

i am fucked off cant get pics up ffs i will keep trying been trying since 8 this morning


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

got it ....http://www.bebo.com/PhotoAlbumBig.jsp?MemberId=3558023825&PhotoAlbumId=7651099352&PhotoId=7651187230


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

the bigger ones are my durban poison and the lil ones are my lowryders


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2008)

well done for working the pics thing lol, bebo? Your plants look a bit streached how many hours a day do they get direct sunlight? I read somewhere u need at least 6.


----------



## DWR (May 19, 2008)

That chain u got on

Is that a guy walking with he's walking stick ( some weird name ) ???? 

protects you from where ever you walk... ^^ if it is that chain i got the same on dude..... allways used to wear it.. but im not religous 

----

plants are looking cute  im sure they will produce some good fruit for ya ^^


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

mr west said:


> well done for working the pics thing lol, bebo? Your plants look a bit streached how many hours a day do they get direct sunlight? I read somewhere u need at least 6.


 
well i leave em all day from morning to night what do you suggest and yes its bebo they get sun mainly all day when it is sunny lol do they look ok for 4 weeks old ??


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

DWR said:


> That chain u got on
> 
> Is that a guy walking with he's walking stick ( some weird name ) ????
> 
> ...


the chain is rosairy beads am catholic lol


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

so how do you think they are doing 


stoner for life


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

how much DIRECT SUNLIGHT DO THEY NEED WHEN COULD I FLOWER ASAP i know the basics 12/12 but is that for indoor what could i do for outdoor someone replie too this please ?


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

and i aint a stranger am a stoner elite


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2008)

your gonna have to put them under a light if u wanna flower them but by ur plant pics id say u got about 6 weeks b4 u should do that.


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

yeah but surely if am growing outside that i cn flower that way ????


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

like 12/12 but in a dark cuboard ????


----------



## Skitzotic (May 19, 2008)

It doesnt matter how it gets 12/12 aslong as it does. It will enduce Flowering. And also. your plants look really stretched. Mine are 28 days in and They are a little shorter then yours. and WAY bigger. Check out my grow log and Look. That could also be strain of ur plant to though. But, they look like there not getting enough light. The link for my grow log is in my Signature.


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

my plants get light from 8.00 to 8.00 at night thats enuff aint it for outside i cant do inside growing hard police do random checks cause lil bastards grassed me up so i took em too a new gaff but they get loads of sunlight ??? what do you suggest why i got the plants i got a 60 watt light bulb in like a outhose room shall i put them in there at night with the light on ??? my plants are fine tho aint they ??


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

surely it aint that hard to grow weed ?


----------



## mr west (May 19, 2008)

putting them under a 60w regular light bulb wont do shit. Growing weed is easy if u do it right. Read the grow FAQ it will answer your questions


----------



## thejepsonator (May 19, 2008)

it just seems to much hassle i dont want to grow with lights there both outdoor strains so outdoors is okay then i spose i get pics up next week tho i dont mean to go on its just first time growing it my sis bf grown last year outside and hesaid mine are fine when he seen em today apart from one durban got yellow tips which i will sort out soon


----------



## Skitzotic (May 19, 2008)

I dunno. They just look weak and stretched. But i dunno. Im still on my first grow.


----------



## thejepsonator (May 20, 2008)

oh they aint weak to be honest there quite strong i take pics of were my plants sorta are under then you might understand there enviroment. i got another forth durban which i tried experamenting 12/12 at 2 weeks and its smaller stronger and compact if you get what i mean i get more pics up in a min but the link takes you too bebo and ignore the first two photos that was some clones off my sis bf plant last year but the rest are all mine i put pics up within the hour two 2 hours 

many thanks


----------



## thejepsonator (May 20, 2008)

i got the pics of were there enviroment and bearing in mind they get sun from 7.30/8am------8.30/9pm and two other canni pics



wb many thanks 
http://www.bebo.com/PhotoAlbumBig.jsp?MemberId=3558023825&PhotoId=7786690557&PhotoAlbumId=7651099352


----------



## thejepsonator (May 20, 2008)

oh sorry man i get what you mean now thats a st christopher necklace lol


----------



## Lacy (May 20, 2008)

_sorry but yep gotta agree. _


Skitzotic said:


> I dunno. They just look weak and stretched. But i dunno. Im still on my first grow.


----------



## thejepsonator (May 20, 2008)

its a first grow outside what could i do too make them stronger a fan ??? will they grow well or not 

please help !!!!


----------



## kochab (May 20, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> its a first grow outside what could i do too make them stronger a fan ??? will they grow well or not
> 
> please help !!!!


i havent had time to check on yer plants as Ive been busy (would do so now but im doing the wake-n-bake)
If they are stretched all you can do is put them in an area with more sunlight for longer hours of the day. But outdoors thats about all you can do for them now


----------



## thejepsonator (May 20, 2008)

im getting four 12 watt cfls that work right???


----------



## kochab (May 20, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> im getting four 12 watt cfls that work right???


as long as they arent any bigger than the plants in your avatar that should be fine for the minute, but they will outgrow those soon...


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2008)

these pics are my 5 week old diesel low ryders, the tallest is 25 inches, they are under a 250w hps 18/6 for the first 4 and half weeks and cuz im sexing some non autoflowering bubblelicious i just switched the lights to 12/12. Hope this helps for comparison.


----------



## kochab (May 20, 2008)

mr west said:


> these pics are my 5 week old diesel low ryders, the tallest is 25 inches, they are under a 250w hps 18/6 for the first 4 and half weeks and cuz im sexing some non autoflowering bubblelicious i just switched the lights to 12/12. Hope this helps for comparison.


they dont look really budded to be aurtoflowering...
those are supposed to have a 10 week strain time?


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2008)

kochab said:


> they dont look really budded to be aurtoflowering...
> those are supposed to have a 10 week strain time?


the femals only showed sex 5 days ago how big do buds get in the first 5 days???


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2008)

5days since hairs apeard


----------



## thejepsonator (May 20, 2008)

i need help yet again i got 1 50 watt sun glo exoterra bulb would that work for now untill i get 4 12 watt cfls spiral type which will add up too 48 watts plus possibly this sun glo one i dont have the money i cant work due too injurys i just sound like a twat one my plants going wrong aswell could every one help me please


----------



## kochab (May 21, 2008)

mr west said:


> the femals only showed sex 5 days ago how big do buds get in the first 5 days???


I may be wrong if they just started flowering 5 days ago man, I havent looked into the strain that much, I assumed because it was a lowryder hybrid then it should be flowering its entire life time.



mr west said:


> 5days since hairs apeard


that looks good as hell for only 5 days growth, I commend your efforts and that is indeed a great looking plant for 5 days of flowering on its own.



thejepsonator said:


> i need help yet again i got 1 50 watt sun glo exoterra bulb would that work for now untill i get 4 12 watt cfls spiral type which will add up too 48 watts plus possibly this sun glo one i dont have the money i cant work due too injurys i just sound like a twat one my plants going wrong aswell could every one help me please


Umm what type of bulb is that? It sounds like it may be some kind of heat lamp.... Any fluorescent type of bulb will do, even the cfl spotlights(although they are hot as hell)


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2008)

kochab said:


> I may be wrong if they just started flowering 5 days ago man, I havent looked into the strain that much, I assumed because it was a lowryder hybrid then it should be flowering its entire life time.
> 
> 
> that looks good as hell for only 5 days growth, I commend your efforts and that is indeed a great looking plant for 5 days of flowering on its own.
> ...


----------



## kochab (May 22, 2008)

kochab said:


> I may be wrong if they just started flowering 5 days ago man, I havent looked into the strain that much, I assumed because it was a lowryder hybrid then it should be flowering its entire life time.
> 
> 
> that looks good as hell for only 5 days growth, I commend your efforts and that is indeed a great looking plant for 5 days of flowering on its own.
> ...





mr west said:


> kochab said:
> 
> 
> > I may be wrong if they just started flowering 5 days ago man, I havent looked into the strain that much, I assumed because it was a lowryder hybrid then it should be flowering its entire life time.
> ...


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (May 23, 2008)

Smartmonkey777 your thread has officially been jacked by some english dudes with bad weather conditions, sorry man. We wanna see the developments of the original poster's diesel ryder!! how long did they take to sprout, shows some pics I WANNA SEE


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2008)

here here! I agree show us the ryders!


----------



## thejepsonator (May 24, 2008)

bad weather conditions ha ha 

i dont care bout yeild and shit 
but can someone tell me with cfls will the plant grow and bud i dont care if results are poor i just want to know


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> bad weather conditions ha ha
> 
> i dont care bout yeild and shit
> but can someone tell me with cfls will the plant grow and bud i dont care if results are poor i just want to know


CFL Growing
hope this helps dude


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (May 24, 2008)

thejepsonator---> calm down b, all the info you need is in GROW FAQ, scroll all the way up and it's underneath the rollitup.org logo on the top left. but yea, to answer your ? CFL's will grow your plants during vegetartion AND you can get a pretty alright harvest in the end with decent buds too. I think CFL's would be perfect for if your broke off your ass, or you just dont wanna mess with all the heavy equipment HID. Much Love


----------



## thejepsonator (May 24, 2008)

kk mate but can i get grow + harvest with cfls ??? 
i know you can but there ppl what stick noses up and say oh shit bla bla bla it is annoying i got altogether 450 watts of cfls thats fine init ?


----------



## kochab (May 24, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> kk mate but can i get grow + harvest with cfls ???
> i know you can but there ppl what stick noses up and say oh shit bla bla bla it is annoying i got altogether 450 watts of cfls thats fine init ?


is that 450watts or equivalant wattage? there is a big difference and it matters a LOT.


----------



## thejepsonator (May 25, 2008)

equivalant wattage why you ask ??


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2008)

He askes because the equivilent wattage means nothing. If you go with cfls Less & Bigger is the way to go due to the fact that lumens don't add. So 100 X 800 lumen bulbs is still only 800 lumens. Also you want the majority of your bulbs to be of the soft white type for flowering.

Good Luck
[email protected]


----------



## thejepsonator (May 25, 2008)

so what then i aint flowering just veg 

have i got enuff light its only small cuboard man why does it have to be perfect i just what an experimental grow its just a one off i dont get any good advise and for the last time i aint getting mh or hps i want to use cfls 

many thanks


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2008)

u will learn u need better lighting, experiment over. now what ya gonna do? now if uy wanna make the best out of ur situation go bulb shopping, theres plenty of info in the grow faq on lighting. spend some mony on r plants as an experiment see how good u can make it.

Check out this guys book dude
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/40884-buds-less-cfl-book.html


----------



## Irishcrx (May 25, 2008)

The hybrids have a longer flowering time to the original lowryders and lowryder 2 so they'll be about ten weeks as opposed to 8 but i'd say the smoke will be well worth it, looking good man..


----------



## kochab (May 25, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> equivalant wattage why you ask ??


because 450watts of actual cfl power would be great but some of the packages say like "26watt cfl equivalent to 100watts of incandescent light".
Now what that means is that 1 cfl actually uses 26watts of electricity but it puts out just as much light as a regular 100 watt bulb (which arent good for growing). That could mean the difference of you having enough lights or not. See with 26watt cfls it would take 17 cfls to use that much electricity. but if you were reading the equivalant then it would only take 4.
see why I needed to know for sure to tell you for sure that it would or would not work.
hope this helps you understand it a bit more.



thejepsonator said:


> so what then i aint flowering just veg
> 
> have i got enuff light its only small cuboard man why does it have to be perfect i just what an experimental grow its just a one off i dont get any good advise and for the last time i aint getting mh or hps i want to use cfls
> 
> many thanks


If you wanna use cfls fire away man, they work, just not as well as some other things. You need to make your cuboard the best that you can even if its an experiment. If you half ass(not to say that you are) it then youll get a half as result from the experiment. Do it to the best that you can and Youll have much better results.

I think your not getting much help because you come off kinda rude on here. There are millions of ways to grow plants, we are trying to tech you some of the things we know, just sit back and learn a little bit. It looks like to me that you just want to argue with anything you hear that you dont like. here is an example of what i mean


thejepsonator said:


> and for the last time i aint getting mh or hps i want to use cfls


I can understand that a lil though, lots of people here believe that cfls are useless for growing and they will tell you that all day long, But if that were true we wouldent have a special section here just for cfls.


----------



## thejepsonator (May 25, 2008)

okay i dont want to argue but it seems too much hassle ijust want some bud thats all does a lamp post use hps and do you atch need ballast for it ??? 

i am sorry for the way i come across to some people 

i love you all x


----------



## kochab (May 25, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> okay i dont want to argue but it seems too much hassle ijust want some bud thats all does a lamp post use hps and do you atch need ballast for it ???
> 
> i am sorry for the way i come across to some people
> 
> i love you all x


Yes you have to have a ballast for the hps, and mh lights.
Dont steal any street lights please, that gives us growers the name of thieves, not only that but thieves to do illegal things with that stolen property.

There are a bunch of places you can get a 400watt hps for about $100.


----------



## thejepsonator (May 26, 2008)

i no i no i aint a thieve !!! there honestly aint many places round here that sell hps or mh the only thing is cfls i take some pics today and show you okay 

thanks for all your help


----------



## kochab (May 26, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> i no i no i aint a thieve !!! there honestly aint many places round here that sell hps or mh the only thing is cfls i take some pics today and show you okay
> 
> thanks for all your help


yeah there are places like this one with 400watt hps for about $60 after shipping.
Venture 400W HPS Ballast Kits - Businesslights.com
but they eat up electricty more than the cfl's too.

hope You got everything taken care of like you needed....

Now what do those lowryder offspring look like again.....


----------



## thejepsonator (May 26, 2008)

thanks buddy true helper can hps or mh be used from seed to harvest ???

i will put pics up soon


----------



## thejepsonator (May 26, 2008)

and does it include the whole sha bang lights socket bla bla or is it just ballast kit ???


----------



## kochab (May 26, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> thanks buddy true helper can hps or mh be used from seed to harvest ???
> 
> i will put pics up soon


you can use hps or mh from seed to finish

If you use hps lighting though your plants will strech out a little more than they do with mh or fluro lights but it flowers the best. If you use mh, it will veg great and flowering wont be as good as hps (but still better than fluros)

I used a mh bulb in my hps. Not supposed to do it because there is an extra part in the hps ballast (the ignitor) that makes the mh bulb blow faster but it will still come on and fire up like its supposed to. It never hurt my ballast either.



thejepsonator said:


> and does it include the whole sha bang lights socket bla bla or is it just ballast kit ???


no, you would also need a mogul based light socket (holds the big hps bulbs not a house bulb socket. costs about $5)

a plug that will plug into the wall, make sure it the voltage you need. there are ones that run on 110 (normal house power) and some that have to have 220 (the big dryer or stove type plug)

and one of those big orange extension cords to make the cord in between the bulb and ballast that makes it a remote location ballast.

they also come with instructions on how to put them together generally.
oh also if you want a reflector you can look on ebay, but i used a vertical room so i didnt need that....


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 26, 2008)

ya kochab is right
blue spectrum for vegetative state
red spectrum for flowering stage
for optimum results.


----------



## thejepsonator (May 26, 2008)

well untill i get hps could i use a cool blue tube ????

and maybe that work better but i had my plants outside brought them in with cfls and there doing amazing and with my lowryders they flower automatically i was wondering could i do 12/12 with them as my durban are nearly mature to do that ???/ just a fort 


wb


----------



## kochab (May 26, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> well untill i get hps could i use a cool blue tube ????
> 
> and maybe that work better but i had my plants outside brought them in with cfls and there doing amazing and with my lowryders they flower automatically i was wondering could i do 12/12 with them as my durban are nearly mature to do that ???/ just a fort
> 
> ...


cool lights are only good for veg stage, you need some warm tubes to flower or you wont get much @ all. Like barely anything. Thats the reason hps works so well is because it puts out that orangeish colored light and it is stronger than fluros. The reason mh is good for veg is because it makes a bluish/white light and is strong too.

but if you get a daylight fluro tube that will work to start the flowering (it could finish it but the buds wont get as large)


----------



## thejepsonator (May 26, 2008)

if i get two daylight tubes when flowering ready then could i take cfls out and use them maybe a red bulb ???

and another thing wht is scrog for buddy ??


----------



## thejepsonator (May 26, 2008)

my lowryders they flower automatically i was wondering could i do 12/12 with them as my durban are nearly mature to do that ???/ is it possible ???


----------



## kochab (May 26, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> if i get two daylight tubes when flowering ready then could i take cfls out and use them maybe a red bulb ???
> 
> and another thing wht is scrog for buddy ??


screen of green, they put screens above the plants right before flower to make like a table of buds kinda....



thejepsonator said:


> my lowryders they flower automatically i was wondering could i do 12/12 with them as my durban are nearly mature to do that ???/ is it possible ???


they will still flower but they are supposed to be raised on a constant 16/8 light scedule for the best results...so they may be a bit less productive, but they will keep growing and live till they finish.


----------



## thejepsonator (May 27, 2008)

ok budddy you help me so much i might just see what i get from cfls then when i start to flower in about two weeks i but two warm tubes in and a red bulb see what happens 

thanks for advise buddy


----------



## kochab (May 27, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> ok budddy you help me so much i might just see what i get from cfls then when i start to flower in about two weeks i but two warm tubes in and a red bulb see what happens
> 
> thanks for advise buddy


you can get decent results from cfls or fluro tubes but the plants just grow a bit slower.


----------



## pitbill (May 28, 2008)

Hey

You can get decient bud with cfl's- look at the bottom of this page https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/64961-lowryder-dwarf-mix-grow-mini-5.html

Done with 5000k cfls...


PB


----------



## thejepsonator (May 29, 2008)

thanks you guys thes worry now i will be putting pics up soon 2maz maybe gettiing cam fixed 

love you


----------



## thejepsonator (May 29, 2008)

altogether i got 3.900 lumens and thats 7.200 k and there doing well 

how is that ???


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2008)

hey i just realised your growing autoflowering, these plants arnt govened by light cycles, they wil probly do their thing what ever the kelvins are as long as its fairly intence. I got lowryders under hps and mh hid lights (red and blue) they r both fine.


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (May 31, 2008)

ok so i got a diesel ryder sprout that survived and made it to the real world, only problem is that it has not progressed since 5/24 at all. it is almost an inch tall and only has its cotyledons and first set of leaves, it's looked the same for over a week~! anyone know what could be stunting its growth??


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2008)

TEUFELHuNDEN420 said:


> ok so i got a diesel ryder sprout that survived and made it to the real world, only problem is that it has not progressed since 5/24 at all. it is almost an inch tall and only has its cotyledons and first set of leaves, it's looked the same for over a week~! anyone know what could be stunting its growth??


what light is it under? is it in a pot?


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2008)

A week isnt that long most seeds will grow roots for a week b4 they go on top, give it another week im almost sure itll pick up


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (May 31, 2008)

if i knew how to upload images from my camera i'd show u!


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2008)

well wen u work it out why not start ur own thread bout it so u dont hyjack smartmonkeys thread lol.


----------



## thejepsonator (Jun 1, 2008)

yo people i got my cam working getting pics up today or tomaz for def this time you wanna see my babies


----------



## Bain (Jun 1, 2008)

I dunno if anyone has noticed, but smartmonkey hasn't posted since page 4. I don't blame him though, because almost nothing here is about his grow anyways.


----------



## mr west (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah i noticed that yesterday it seems to have been hyjacked and i feel as much to blame as the jasponator and others. Sorry Smartmonkey, come back and update us and steer this thread back on the right path!


----------



## smartmonkey777 (Jun 1, 2008)

Bain said:


> I dunno if anyone has noticed, but smartmonkey hasn't posted since page 4. I don't blame him though, because almost nothing here is about his grow anyways.


 
yea i knows first time i have checked in in a while..
.. some good and bad news.. i havent been around i just got hired a a very good job and that takes priority and have been working on my house it is close to completion but i was out of money.. perfect timing there..
so i have been putting my money towards my new indoor grow area.
i just bought myself 2 brand new telaire 8002 co2 monitor/controllers ! yay 
i have been wanting co2 controllers for quite some time ! that should add a good 30% growth overall as well as not wasting co2.

so the bad news since i have been really busy i gave the diesel babies to a freind in exchange for some herb and seeds. i feel bad for giving them away but this new job is really the best in the area. an i want to set up my new grow area perfect !


----------



## smartmonkey777 (Jun 1, 2008)

so this grow is done but i have lots of seed now and am setting up my new indoor area, as i get extra money and soon ill be ready for the next round, and im hoping sooner than later. so keep an eye out ..i may make a thread in grow room design and set ups to get ideas/feedback and to show the progress.


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2008)

whats the smoke like smartmonkey?? mine r 7 weeks in now and looking mighty nice if i do say so myself lol


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Jun 2, 2008)

hey thats some awesome good news for u smartmonkey! hope your bud takes good care of the DRyder man lol. i've been want ing to see other ppl's grows with diesel ryder cuz thats what my first grow is too! anyway good luck with the new job/setup !


----------



## thejepsonator (Jun 3, 2008)

to mr west oh yeah just blame me it was a thread what wernt used by what i saw and also i cant make a thread so i went to the neariest ABANDONED ONE cuz am growing ryder aswell but sorry smartmonkey its not iligeal isit oh yeah so is growing cannabis why complain ppl


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2008)

thejepsonator said:


> to mr west oh yeah just blame me it was a thread what wernt used by what i saw and also i cant make a thread so i went to the neariest ABANDONED ONE cuz am growing ryder aswell but sorry smartmonkey its not iligeal isit oh yeah so is growing cannabis why complain ppl


i wasnt just blaming u dude sorry it was your name that jumped into my head as we was gasing on here. I am sorry if u felt singled out man. Like i said it was as much me as everyone else. Chill, itll be ok in the end lol.


----------



## TEUFELHuNDEN420 (Jun 6, 2008)

mr west: "Chill, itll be ok in the end"

lmfao

well, since this thread = dead, check out my Diesel Ryder grow i gots pics this time too I SWEAR! p.s. DONT FUCK WITH MY THBREAD I DOTN LIKE PPL JACKING MY POST ON THE INNERNET!!!! i kid, i kid... much love

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/78796-diesel-ryder-done-right.html


----------



## KillHit (Apr 21, 2009)

no pics is lame


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2009)

its six months since any1 posted here lol


----------



## KillHit (Apr 22, 2009)

6 months... im looking into diesel ryyder grows bc i have them at day 27 now. i dontt care if no one has posted in 3 years, no pics through a 14 page thread is lame. thats all.. Rollitup is an archive.


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2009)

i grew nycd ryders in the first few pages of my bloom box thread, think thgers some pics aswell if u can be botherd looking for em lol.


----------



## KillHit (Apr 22, 2009)

haha thanks man. i can always be bothered to see pics.


----------



## Legacy187 (Oct 8, 2009)

where are the pics? dumb thread


----------



## 1stimegrower (Dec 6, 2010)

what ever happened to original poster, so off topic. Sad


----------

